# New to forum



## KyPastMaster (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello Brethren ,

  I am new to the forum (but not to Masonry) . I am a three time Past Master , Past DDGM and a past just about everything else . 

I am a member of Poage Lodge # 325 Grand Lodge of KY . Pleasure to be here .


----------



## jeffself (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome brother 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## JJones (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome, we're glad to have you.


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome brother


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad to have you!


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 19, 2013)

Are you going to Grand Lodge this year?  I would like to meet you.


----------



## KyPastMaster (Sep 19, 2013)

I will be there , I go every year . Plus I am my lodge representative this year .


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fit4duty443 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey brother. Kingston Lodge #315 Berea Ky here


----------

